# Carrousel appstore



## megavince (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous.
Avant la maj 4.2 on avait les présentations des Apps a la une sous forme de carrousel, et maintenant elles comme sur iTune de mon Mac...... Je trouver ça sympa moi.....

Quelqu un sait il comment revenir a l ancienne forme? 

Et aussi, mon ipad rame VRAIMENT quand je veux regarder une video youtubes. Alors je suppose que ce sujet a déjà été aborder, donc si l un de vous pouvait me mettre le lien vers, car j ai chercher mais j ai pas trouver, désolé.

Merci d' avance


----------



## megavince (12 Décembre 2010)

Personne???? Même pour mon soucis avec youtube ???


----------

